# Rumor Central Question?



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Heard a rumor the other day that Taurus is dropping
the PT 111, PT 140, and PT 145 known as the MIL
PRO's from their line. I have not been able to verify
this fact, and was wondering if anyone else could
shed some light on this subject~?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Your post is the 1st I've heard of it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

First I've heard. I do know they just changed the trigger and sights over to the type on their 24/7's back around March...haven't heard they're dropping them???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

News to me.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Your post is the 1st I've heard of it.


Same here.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I haven't heard that either. Those guns and the 24/7 are their most popular guns don't know why they would get rid of them.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

News to me, too. Best place to check is their website.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

News to me. I just saw one of the new Mil Pro's the other day. The sights pick up pretty fast but I'm not completely sure I like them any better than the old style. I do like the new trigger style a lot better.


----------



## greenflash107 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Taurus Web Site*

I just checked the Tarus site under News, and did not see any mention of them dropping any of the Pistols you listed.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

We got word a few months ago that they are going to stop using titanium for their revolvers because the price has gotten so high for it and it would make the prices of the guns unreasonable. I haven't heard anything else about them dropping anything.


----------

